# Bouncing Idea For Tailstock



## taycat (Oct 18, 2016)

been clearing all the junk out at my local club.
was an old small lathe in pces in back that the bed was cracked on as was one the bearing housings.
also lots of bits missing but the tailstock was there its 1mt.
got an idea if after cleaning it if its ok that i make it so i can mount it on the cross slide with small chuck for drilling holes up to 5mm.
thinking can also use it cross drilling rd stock.

what do you reckon, sounds to simple so sure im missing something.


----------



## LucknowKen (Oct 18, 2016)

taycat said:


> thinking can also use it cross drilling rd stock.
> 
> what do you reckon, sounds to simple so sure im missing something.



This seems to me what i'm missing.
lk


----------



## taycat (Oct 18, 2016)

Sorry re read it and no it doesn't make sense sorry.
My thought was at it was set to centre height I could drill bit in chuck.
Was having blonde moment cos tail stock won't be powered.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 18, 2016)

Sounds like it will work.  Look for a ''Crotch Center for lathe''  I think that is what you want.


----------

